# The Deplatforming Continues – GoDaddy Boots AR15.com



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is an article from The Truth About Guns.

The assault by power-drunk tech giants on topics, viewpoints and subject matters that don't conform with the current approved, _bien pensant _orthdoxy continues. ARFCOM has just posted this tweet announcing that GoDaddy has booted them from their service. Because they can.



The site appears to be up for now. We've spoken to Brownells which owns ar15.com for comment, but they're still dealing with the situation and don't have an official comment yet.


Do tech companies think that ghetto-izing viewpoints and thought on the internet will somehow bring about the unity and brotherly love that the desiccated husk of Joe Biden keeps proclaiming is his one goal?

Do they think that the heightened levels of animosity and distrust will be lessened by more moves to silence individuals and companies with opposing points of view? Do they even care?

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/the-deplatforming-continues-godaddy-boots-ar15-com/

Note: that is a big forum and pretty conservative .


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They are still online though.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> This is an article from The Truth About Guns.
> 
> The assault by power-drunk tech giants on topics, viewpoints and subject matters that don't conform with the current approved, _bien pensant _orthdoxy continues. ARFCOM has just posted this tweet announcing that GoDaddy has booted them from their service. Because they can.
> 
> ...


Tech companies are just like all other liberal entities. They fear contrary views because they know their own views won't withstand any sort of scrutiny.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Arf is on twitter also


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

How long before we lose this site?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> How long before we lose this site?


_NEVER!!!!_ :sad2:

Still you have legit concern... @Cricket. We may want to consider having an out post forum set just in case we have to bug out--for whatever reason. Sometimes websites just crash. You never know.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's going to be a "It Depends" answer.

Take notice of the new mods. Other sites are tightening up the rules to appear more PC, hoping to stay on the internet.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being it's become more of a pro conservative political site then about prepping my guess is it won't be around long.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I guess it's time to pull out my old Short Wave. Mankind did fine without electronic tech since Adam and Eve. They only have the power over us that we give them. I dumped every, single subscription I had with Communist Big Tech and I'm still walking and talking. We can always share one of our backup emails with each other should things get really bad. But I'm not going to worry about. Make the best of what got with the time we have.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> That's going to be a "It Depends" answer.
> 
> Take notice of the new mods. Other sites are tightening up the rules to appear more PC, hoping to stay on the internet.


Yup Yellowbullet, Arfcom, MGO just to name a couple have done just that.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

ActionJackson said:


> I guess it's time to pull out my old Short Wave. Mankind did fine without electronic tech since Adam and Eve. They only have the power over us that we give them. I dumped every, single subscription I had with Communist Big Tech and I'm still walking and talking. We can always share one of our backup emails with each other should things get really bad. But I'm not going to worry about. Make the best of what got with the time we have.


Tech is killing us and dumbing the sheep down


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> How long before we lose this site?


Count down has already started.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

AquaHull said:


> That's going to be a "It Depends" answer.
> 
> Take notice of the new mods. Other sites are tightening up the rules to appear more PC, hoping to stay on the internet.


I wonder how difficult it would be to create a server that isn't controlled by the Marxists. I know Gab seemed to find a way. They have been banned from almost every platform out there (PayPal, Patreon, Google, etc.) and yet they came back strong. They're gaining new members at a giant rate of speed. I think Trump just signed up with Gab a couple of days ago.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is free market capitalism.
Conservative money men could easily start a new web host , if they cared .


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

For anyone interested ... I was just rummaging around Gab and found that there are a number of "survival," homesteading, off grid, and related groups. I truly hope nothing happens to this site but you may want to get on board with Gab and do a little surfing.

https://gab.com/groups/5779

https://gab.com/groups/444

https://gab.com/groups/388

https://gab.com/groups/2492

https://gab.com/groups/5757


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Count down has already started.


Well, I still believe in the greed and bamboozling of 'man.' If this forum closes than all of the members take their money and find another pony ride. Do you really care if the new forum is called "Former Stone-Broke Chatterers" and it has a great discussion forum?

I used to buy knives made in the USA. Now my collection is from Maniago. I'll buy your stuff if it's quality, and if it's not, I'll find the real craftsmen.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

ActionJackson said:


> I guess it's time to pull out my old Short Wave. Mankind did fine without electronic tech since Adam and Eve. They only have the power over us that we give them. I dumped every, single subscription I had with Communist Big Tech and I'm still walking and talking. We can always share one of our backup emails with each other should things get really bad. But I'm not going to worry about. Make the best of what got with the time we have.


Not to jack the thread, but where on the HF/SW bands can one find suitable discussions ?


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Demitri.14 said:


> Not to jack the thread, but where on the HF/SW bands can one find suitable discussions ?


It's been years since I played with my shortwave. In those days, we weren't under Communist rule so seeking "real news" (as opposed to fake news) wasn't really an issue. The days to come will have a new meaning and create a new sense of urgency.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> Not to jack the thread, but where on the HF/SW bands can one find suitable discussions ?


This thread don't need no stinking hijacking, because it will morph anyway. If it makes it to 50 posts, you will have to look at the post #1, to see where things started.

They will start talking about their favorite whiskey, around post #30.


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> This thread don't need no stinking hijacking, because it will morph anyway. If it makes it to 50 posts, you will have to look at the post #1, to see where things started.
> 
> They will start talking about their favorite whiskey, around post #30.


Wild turkey 101 is the best in the world!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ridin with biden said:


> Wild turkey 101 is the best in the world!


See, I told ya, they will start talking about their favorite whiskey by post # 20.

Ps: I really said post #30, but that only whetted their appetite. By the time it hits 50 posts, they will be asking if Martians are real.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I like to eat Spam straight out of the can, sliced thick and slapped on bread.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I like to eat Spam straight out of the can, sliced thick and slapped on bread.


My last can of Spam was disappointing, it was drab, I must have gotten some from a bad lot.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I like to eat Spam straight out of the can, sliced thick and slapped on bread.


I dice up SPAM and cook it with diced potatoes and onions then add a fried egg on top. A sprinkle of hot sauce and a dollop of ketchup and that's good eats!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I dice up SPAM and cook it with diced potatoes and onions then add a fried egg on top. A sprinkle of hot sauce and a dollop of ketchup and that's good eats!


That sounds good, I will have to try it. I ate my last can cold, and it needed pizazz.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> How long before we lose this site?


I don't see us losing this site. Just make sure we are NOT posting anything that could be considered a threat, threats of violence, or links to marches that are already discussing violence or known to be violent. If anyone does that they will be immediately and permanently banned from this site.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I don't see us losing this site. Just make sure we are NOT posting anything that could be considered a threat, threats of violence, or links to marches that are already discussing violence or known to be violent. If anyone does that they will be immediately and permanently banned from this site.


Just for clarity, and only for example, if I post that the Proud Boys are going to march down Spokane Ave next Sunday...that's allowed here - but if I post a link to their planned event, then I'm banned. Is that right? Thanks!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

So when both sides are at each other's throats like they are the enemy, what is the solution going to be? Everyone thinks "they" are right, and there is a lot more angst than understanding at the moment.

Not to add more fuel to the fire, when I look at current events, as significant as they are, two larger ones keep me up at night.

#1 Climate Change and you can believe whatever you like, our biodiversity on this planet is going down the toilet. Things aren't looking good for the future quality of life based on the change in the world we live in.

#2 AI & Automation, many don't seem to understand that when your purpose is replaced you are going to lose. You won't reskill faster than technology innovates.
Eventually, sooner than you think a computer will outthink you, and learn exponentially faster than you in complex tasks thought to be only capable by humans. 
A machine doesn't get tired or sick, and when it breaks down, no one gets upset when you dispose of it.

The real kicker is when those with all the wealth and resources own everything and have no need for >80% of us, there won't be an incentive to provide welfare or humanitarian aid.

That is because like social media, the wealthy won't have to watch you die. Your life and the unfortunate outcomes you experience will simply be filtered out. It will be like you never existed.
*Curious to see what others think about the dynamic on these subjects, as I feel it is related deeply to the topic of this thread.*


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

You just have to start being creative in your wording, like during prohibition (Not that I was around at that time, lol). 
@MountainGirl You mean there's going to be a Peanut Butter festival on Spokane on Sunday? Cool. (just an example).

I'm just giving this example for probably what would need to happen when the communists take over all communications.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

smokeyquartz said:


> You just have to start being creative in your wording, like during prohibition (Not that I was around at that time, lol).
> @MountainGirl You mean there's going to be a Peanut Butter festival on Spokane on Sunday? Cool. (just an example).
> 
> I'm just giving this example for probably what would need to happen when the communists take over all communications.


Your assumption and example presumes I was either encouraging attendance, or had a need to be covert in some manner to convey information.

Needing to be covert delegates authority to the entity one hides from. I don't delegate that authority, covertly or otherwise, and if I know the parameters, I can make an informed choice. No more, no less.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess turn-about is fair play.

https://www.wnd.com/2021/01/twitter...dailyam&utm_content=newsletter&ats_es=[-MD5-]


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I don't see us losing this site. Just make sure we are NOT posting anything that could be considered a threat, threats of violence, or links to marches that are already discussing violence or known to be violent. If anyone does that they will be immediately and permanently banned from this site.


OH CRAP!

I'm pretty sure I posted a link or 12 over the years about mess going down in Seattle, Portland, Kenosha, Ferguson, Baltimore, Atlanta, San Bernadino, etc etc.

Am I still good to go?

Your friend

Slippy! :vs_wave:

PS Are Martians Real?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Censorship will creep in. You will see it if you look for it. Moderate Left views will be allowed more and more anything that strays from that will be slapped down . It happening in other sights already. By the time it is clear to most it will be to late.
Watch first to go will be either a political thread or the firearm thread.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

@MountainGirl

I was just saying in general as an example. You do you.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> OH CRAP!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I posted a link or 12 over the years about mess going down in Seattle, Portland, Kenosha, Ferguson, Baltimore, Atlanta, San Bernadino, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Yes, but they were nearly killed off in this Bugs Bunny episode. Marvin Martian's first appearance and nearly his last.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Censorship will creep in. You will see it if you look for it. Moderate Left views will be allowed more and more anything that strays from that will be slapped down . It happening in other sights already. By the time it is clear to most it will be to late.
> Watch first to go will be either a political thread or the firearm thread.


If you are specifically speaking of this site, just stay within the parameters Cricket laid out and we'll be OK.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Cricket said:


> I don't see us losing this site. Just make sure we are NOT posting anything that could be considered a threat, threats of violence, or links to marches that are already discussing violence or known to be violent. If anyone does that they will be immediately and permanently banned from this site.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Although Parler is not yet back online, the company registered its domain and server with internet solutions company Epik, which Vice described as the "the internet savior of the far-right" because it also hosts Gab, another alternative to social media platforms operated by Big Tech.

https://www.theblaze.com/news/repor...1-13&utm_term=ACTIVE LIST - TheBlaze Daily AM

Post #15

Gab is on EPIX also


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you are specifically speaking of this site, just stay within the parameters Cricket laid out and we'll be OK.


 They will change as will they way they are interpreted.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> They will change as will they way they are interpreted.


This is a business and a business that is deplatformed makes no money.

Their job is to protect the business. Our job is to write between the lines.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> This is a business and a business that is deplatformed makes no money.
> 
> Their job is to protect the business. Our job is to write between the lines.


Please be very careful, everyone. Listen to the former moderator.
I don't really want to ban anyone.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> This is a business and a business that is deplatformed makes no money.
> 
> Their job is to protect the business. Our job is to write between the lines.


 That is clear . They will do what ever they are told. I have no doubt. The next question is who does the telling? Right now it is the left 100%. In the end it comes down to money. Just like to save a few pennies people will keep using amazon and google no madder what they do. That is why we are where we are now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> That is clear . They will do what ever they are told. I have no doubt. The next question is who does the telling? Right now it is the left 100%. In the end it comes down to money. Just like to save a few pennies people will keep using amazon and google no madder what they do. That is why we are where we are now.


I don't know where Verticlescope's boards are parked but it is clear that they are beholden to it. We say things that give cause for the board to be booted, it's on us. We'd do well to protect the board.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> In the end it comes down to money. Just like to save a few pennies people will keep using amazon and google no madder what they do. That is why we are where we are now.


I will use the big A to look up products and then go buy them direct.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Demitri.14 said:


> Not to jack the thread, but where on the HF/SW bands can one find suitable discussions ?


I'm thinking that there may be a resurgence of CB radios as well. In fact ... I just put that on my priority list. Great way to stay in contact with folks local to you.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> That is clear . They will do what ever they are told. I have no doubt. The next question is who does the telling? Right now it is the left 100%. In the end it comes down to money. Just like to save a few pennies people will keep using amazon and google no madder what they do. That is why we are where we are now.


It's a double-edged sword. If we comply and "bite our lips" then they've done their job in muzzling us. If we speak out like Patriots they threaten the business and we're muzzled. In either case ... they win and we lose.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> That is clear . They will do what ever they are told. I have no doubt. *The next question is who does the telling? Right now it is the left 100%*. In the end it comes down to money. Just like to save a few pennies people will keep using amazon and google no madder what they do. That is why we are where we are now.


In the end it will be the CCP and/or the UN. Personally I think they are working together, but that's just me.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Being it's become more of a pro conservative political site then about prepping my guess is it won't be around long.


I'd hazard a guess that prepper types are actually more worrisome than conservatives in the eyes of the left.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

What about a Conservative Prepper ?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I thought all prepper's were conservatives???


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> It's a double-edged sword. If we comply and "bite our lips" then they've done their job in muzzling us. If we speak out like Patriots they threaten the business and we're muzzled. In either case ... they win and we lose.


That's where we write between the lines. Be subtle in our writing, but each will know what the other means.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

inceptor said:


> In the end it will be the CCP and/or the UN. Personally I think they are working together, but that's just me.


Both the UN and China are all about Global Communism. And, truth be told, the EU is in on it as well. The string pullers? Giant, mega banking cartels run by the trillionaire Rothschild family and their affiliates.

But I'm thinking this will be my final post here. I don't want to aid in the loss of your prep site. But I believe that part of my prepping revolves around the systematic destruction and dismantling of the USA. EVERYTHING they do will have a direct affect on our ability to "survive."

I'm completely and totally into "Free Speech" and our 1st Amendment right to say what's on our mind but I don't want to be one of the reasons this site is pulled down. Let me know what you think.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> Both the UN and China are all about Global Communism. And, truth be told, the EU is in on it as well. The string pullers? Giant, mega banking cartels run by the trillionaire Rothschild family and their affiliates.
> 
> But I'm thinking this will be my final post here. I don't want to aid in the loss of your prep site. But I believe that part of my prepping revolves around the systematic destruction and dismantling of the USA. EVERYTHING they do will have a direct affect on our ability to "survive."
> 
> I'm completely and totally into "Free Speech" and our 1st Amendment right to say what's on our mind but I don't want to be one of the reasons this site is pulled down. Let me know what you think.


Stick around cousin, I know how you feel, everybody here knows how you feel. If you need a gun forum where you can blow off steam, send me a PM. I am posting on one myself.

I will probably get on my Tumblr site, and turn into a fire breathing dragon myself. And maybe WordPress too.

Right now, I can't get Parler to open though, but Gab is up. Take a look at it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Stick around cousin, I know how you feel, everybody here knows how you feel. If you need a gun forum where you can blow off steam, send me a PM. I am posting on one myself.
> 
> I will probably get on my Tumblr site, and turn into a fire breathing dragon myself. And maybe WordPress too.


Wordpress is targeting us, too.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 110739


That is what the punk billionaire club wants out of us; that we just hide away.

That meme is worded so badly, that I feel obligated to put in coherent language. I think it means: That is me, in full panic, and I am terrified at a really hard question about motion in a physics class. And I have crapped my shorts.

The reason that I posted it, is because we conservatives are facing elimination from the web. And we are thunder struck, and don't know what to do. (That's my story, and I am sticking to it.)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Wordpress is targeting us, too.


Yeah, I figured as much, and I don't think Tumblr is any big fan of a forum like this. 
But, I will post what I post. I think there are some people, who need a dose of grow up pills.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> Stick around cousin, I know how you feel, everybody here knows how you feel. If you need a gun forum where you can blow off steam, send me a PM. I am posting on one myself.
> 
> I will probably get on my Tumblr site, and turn into a fire breathing dragon myself. And maybe WordPress too.
> 
> Right now, I can't get Parler to open though, but Gab is up. Take a look at it.


The Mega Marxists (Tweeker, FecesBook, CommieZan, Rotten Apple, and the rest) shut Parler down. Parler may or may not make a comeback. I hope they do -- if for no other reason -- out of spite.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> The Mega Marxists (Tweeker, FecesBook, CommieZan, Rotten Apple, and the rest) shut Parler down. Parler may or may not make a comeback. I hope they do -- if for no other reason -- out of spite.


I posted an blog entry on Word Press titled Fighting A Mob. If it doesn't get me banned, I will be amazed. Loosely , I advised using advance and retreat tactics. And shoot them in the head if they charge at you, and trap you.

https://wordpress.com/post/mistermills357.wordpress.com/677


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Nick said:


> I thought all prepper's were conservatives???


I've known a few lefty hippie types who prep but most preppers are conservative (in immediate circle anyway). A handful of those far left dope smokers are as suspicious of the gov and we are.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> I posted an blog entry on Word Press titled Fighting A Mob. If it doesn't get me banned, I will be amazed. Loosely , I advised using advance and retreat tactics. And shoot them in the head if they charge at you, and trap you.
> 
> https://wordpress.com/post/mistermills357.wordpress.com/677


Similar to how I put zombies down.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> Similar to how I put zombies down.


Move and shoot.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

the chair is against the wall.
John has a long beard. 
stuff like that!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Bigfoot63 said:


> the chair is against the wall.
> John has a long beard.
> stuff like that!


Jo's panties are in a wad.

I repeat Jo's panties are in a wad.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Harris is not wearing panties, I repeat, Harris is not wearing panties. Oh, and I think the chair is a against the wall. :devil:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well I screwed that up, and all that I was trying to do was a multi quote.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bigfoot63 said:


> the chair is against the wall.
> John has a long beard.
> stuff like that!





inceptor said:


> Jo's panties are in a wad.
> 
> I repeat Jo's panties are in a wad.


You must have watched The Longest Day


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Harris is not wearing panties, I repeat, Harris is not wearing panties. Oh, and I think the chair is a against the wall. :devil:


I like your thinking, and I would love to see her out of her panties.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> You must have watched The Longest Day


the original "red dawn"


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bigfoot63 said:


> the original "red dawn"


I have both movies, and I like them.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> Harris is not wearing panties, I repeat, Harris is not wearing panties. Oh, and I think the chair is a against the wall. :devil:


134 5576 18990 11491 44356 4412 7


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like some movement with Parler. 

Previously Parler.com came up blank.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> Harris is not wearing panties, I repeat, Harris is not wearing panties. Oh, and I think the chair is a against the wall. :devil:


Decoded: Harris has ditched her Secret Service Detail and is looking for some action !


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> Decoded: Harris has ditched her Secret Service Detail and is looking for some action !


To: Kamala, my email is .......Let's meet up.:vs_smile: I like to live dangerous like. And I like yer tan too.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Where is Willie Brown when you need him?


----------

